# What did you complete in 2012?



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Everybody show your stuff!

My output this year was 4 kits:



Kotobukiya Vic Viper, Bandai Gadessa, Moebius Galactica and Hasegawa VF-11. 

(Kits added to the stash this year: eight... oh well)


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*Henries small gantry*

I built Henries gantry for the small PL Jupiter 2 which was fine, but kinda burned me out on doing one for the Moebius saucer


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Fine Molds Deckel Milling Machine.....



















Moebius Green Lantern.....



















Moebius Black Widow....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Also.....

Fujimi Police Car 27....



















I might get this nearly done by new year....

Pegasus Space Ark with ParaGrafix upgrade....



















As usual I've bought more than I've built....


----------



## ilan benita (May 7, 2008)

Really beautiful work of art you have golden hands:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Here is my list of completed models for the year:

AFS Mk 1 (Wave)









AFS Mk 2 (Nitto)










Talos (Geometric)









and the big one, 
The Phoenix (Scratchbuild)


















Cool thread, and thanks for showing us your models!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm almost done my MoonBus, just some touch up paint and weathering.

A nonworking hero P1 
A midgrade P1
An Invaders Death Disk
and 4 rockets 

I think thats it.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Wow...this was the year of the kitbash/scratchbuild for me. I didn't realize how much until I went to answer this question.

Except for a little 1/2500 scale Ferengi ship (not shown), and the Green Lantern kit (also not shown) all my time was spent on kitbashes or scratchbuilds.










This one (above) was part Perry Rhodan Blues ship and part Pegasus Mercury 9 rocket.











This starbase kitbash was my first major foray into fiber optic lighting.










These two set pieces ate up most of my time. Entirely scratchbuilt.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

I managed to wrap up 2:










Green Lantern - Alan Scott bust










Doctor Fate bust


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I completed 5 kits which is a record for me...

1/1000 Enterprise NCC-1701:









Voyager from Fantastic Voyage cartoon:









Land of the Giants Spindrift with custom base:










Leif Ericson Galactic Cruiser:









1966 TV Batmobile:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Still in progress....


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

And believe it or not, I built a kustom mini-bike, airbrushed several kustom t-shirts, and painted about a zillion kustom shift knobs as well! I also have several "in-progress" builds I started but are not done....


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

I finished one... sorta.

My practice build of the USS Republic (using the 2008 Round 2 reissue of the 18 inch Enterprise kit). I don't build many models so I figured I needed some practice before diving into anything important, and I hadn't built one of these models since 1994 and wanted to tryout a few ideas I had put together watching other peoples' builds of this kit. I'm pretty happy with the results.


_Click to enlarge_

_USS Republic Gallery_
_Build Thread_​
I still wish I was a better model builder, but I know that that comes with practice. Unfortunately I tend to take a long time either building or between models, so it is my own fault for not being as good as I aspire to be.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

not many lots of WIP and spent most of it working and taking pictures 

did a nice prop for use in a series of photos 




























and this one is more like just a paint job


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

miniature sun said:


> Fine Molds Deckel Milling Machine.....


 WOW!! I didn't know a model of this existed! I need one of these - the real thing, not the model. 

All these builds are awesome!! Thank you all for sharing them with us. 

~ Chris​


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice work, everybody!!!

Here's mine:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/me509a.html
http://www.inpayne.com/models/fw190a3-jg1-01.html
http://www.inpayne.com/models/f-16brakeet1.html
http://www.inpayne.com/models/next-1.html
http://www.inpayne.com/models/bb1.html
http://www.inpayne.com/models/kitbash/trekpage_ascender.html
http://www.inpayne.com/models/kitbash/trekpage_chaffee.html
http://www.inpayne.com/models/a-20c-1.html
http://www.inpayne.com/models/spiteful01.html
http://www.inpayne.com/models/shangrila1.html
http://www.inpayne.com/models/pv1-1.html
http://www.inpayne.com/models/merlin1.html
http://www.inpayne.com/models/ki-98-1.html
http://www.inpayne.com/models/viperrevell1.html
http://www.inpayne.com/models/hydraparasite1.html

I also did a lovely naked girl model which you can see if you go to my site, but I ain't gonna link her here.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I have more...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

And here is the MPC Falcon before I made the composite above...


----------



## hubert (May 3, 2008)

Some beautiful work here, guys. Keep those photos coming for those (like me) who are less fortunate. Amazing work and details...


PS - Cap Solo, how did you get a u-boat out of the water?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

hubert said:


> PS - Cap Solo, how did you get a u-boat out of the water?


Well said. That build is so convincing it's scary. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks guys!

Yeah, I was very upset to let go of my U -Boat. As I am with most of my builds. I do have another one ...for me though. A lot of work went into that boat, I drilled out all the limber holes scratch built a preassure hull, added the figures etc...The painting was the best part.Or most fun I should say.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Started: Green Lantern, Batmobile, Zorro, mini LIS Robot, C-124 Globemaster. Finished: None.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Sadly, only one finished for 2012.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

AAAAAAARRRR-Two Dee Two?


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

That's what he is, John! 

I took this build to a contest last year. He didn't win any awards, but he DID win a special "Rib-tickler" award for best comedic entry.

I've also been "warned" that BUILDING puns is worse than actually making one. 

The newly attached picture was my inspiration for this build. :wave:


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

THIS is AWESOME!!! I know that you posted this before, but I wonder where you got all those paint thinner cans, and jars for the shelves? Everything looks as though it's in scale. How long did it take to do this, and the other one altogether? 

http://www.inpayne.com/dollhouse/paints.html

~ Chris​


----------



## jcd132 (Jan 13, 2000)

2012 was a pretty decent year in modeling for me. I had a little bit of a modeling block going on during the late summer and also didn’t get a couple projects finished quite in time for the new year as I had hoped, but I did finish 13 projects. 

1.	1/144 scale Academy/Minicraft Convair B-58A Hustler supersonic bomber 
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t135/jcd132/Models/Aircraft/B-58A-3_zps3dd1fb32.jpg
2.	1/800 scale Arii USS Midway CV-41 aircraft carrier, representing her early 1970’s configuration 
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t135/jcd132/Models/Naval Vessels/Midway6_zps0eedbe53.jpg
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t135/jcd132/Models/Naval Vessels/Midway4_zps187b6daa.jpg 
3.	1/240 scale Revell Wickes Class Destroyer USS Walker DD-163 (this is the old Revell 4 stacker Campbeltown destroyer kit that I finished and decaled as the USS Walker featured in the fictional Destroyermen novel series by Taylor Anderson) 
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t135/jcd132/Models/Naval Vessels/Walker1_zps3647a423.jpg 
4.	1/1000 scale Larson Class Federation Destroyer (FASA design using the Starship Modeler Kit Conversion on the R2 TOS Enterprise kit) 
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/...ar Lights Conversions/Larson3_zpsdc8cb9fe.jpg 
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/...ar Lights Conversions/Larson4_zpsaa24c956.jpg 
5.	1/32 scale Moebius nuBSG Cylon Raider 
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/...i/Battlestar Galactica/Cylon1_zps72310fe6.jpg 
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/...i/Battlestar Galactica/Cylon3_zps16255a72.jpg 
6.	1/32 scale Moebius nuBSG Colonial Viper Mark II 
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/...attlestar Galactica/ViperII-2_zps4d5169ae.jpg 
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/...attlestar Galactica/ViperII-1_zps8ba34c79.jpg 
7.	1/32 scale Moebius nuBSG Colonial Viper Mark VII 
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/...attlestar Galactica/ViperVII1_zpsfb21c740.jpg 
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/...attlestar Galactica/ViperVII4_zpsfc700f28.jpg 
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/.../Battlestar Galactica/Vipers2_zps7044ab83.jpg
8.	1/200 scale Aurora USAF Orbital Interceptor Ragnarok (this was a rebuild and refinish of the original kit I built in the late 1970’s when I was a kid and fortunately kept all these years) 
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t135/jcd132/Models/Other Sci-Fi/Ragnarok1_zpsb2b317f0.jpg 
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t135/jcd132/Models/Other Sci-Fi/Ragnarok2_zpsb3cac63b.jpg 
9.	1/144 scale Apex Soyuz/R7 Carrier Rocket using the Realspace Models Soyuz resin conversion kit 
10.	1/170 In-Air Easy Build Ariane 5 rocket (maybe I shouldn’t include this prepainted and premarked kit, but I did have to assemble it ) 
11.	1/3740 scale Gamescience/Taskforce Federation Starship kitbash for a shuttlecarrier 
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t135/jcd132/Models/Gaming Miniatures/Eddington2_zpsdb481bd7.jpg 
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t135/jcd132/Models/Gaming Miniatures/Eddington3_zpsc59f501a.jpg 
12.	1/3740 scale Gamescience/Taskforce Federation Hermes-type Class Starship with an added shuttle bay behind the bridge/B/C deck superstructure 
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t135/jcd132/Models/Gaming Miniatures/Cygnus2_zpsfcb6a464.jpg 
13.	1/3740 scale Gamescience/Taskforce Federation Starship kitbashed to a TOS style Kelvin from the 2009 Star Trek movie 
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t135/jcd132/Models/Gaming Miniatures/Bismarck1_zps83489592.jpg 
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t135/jcd132/Models/Gaming Miniatures/Bismarck4_zps46ee142a.jpg

Jay


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Hm. All I managed was getting that last piece for my Revell Enterprise, after about six months of playing email tag.


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Some amazing stuff here! I really need to get back in the game for 2013. (And find a way to setup an airbrush station indoors during the cold months)

My Reliant build (more images here): 









And my Excelsior(Click for more images):


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dyonisis said:


> THIS is AWESOME!!! I know that you posted this before, but I wonder where you got all those paint thinner cans, and jars for the shelves? Everything looks as though it's in scale. How long did it take to do this, and the other one altogether?
> 
> http://www.inpayne.com/dollhouse/paints.html
> 
> ~ Chris​


My wife is the dollhouse builder. She spends a couple of months on each room box. Most of the little bottles and such are made from beads and cannibalized jewelry parts.

Go here for her whole collection;
http://www.inpayne.com/dollhouse/dollhousefrontpage.html


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh, dude - that's awesome! I love everything she did with these. A truly remarkable talent! Thank you again for sharing these. Seeing them made my day. 

~ Chris​


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Nothing !

although I did start 3 kits
ROG TOS E
AMT Reliant the R2 reissue
And an SE Voyager
I may actually finish them this year !


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

Nothing. started uss voyager but she's not yet done.

This year though, voyager completion, MM galactica, MM viper MkII, MM pegasus, another uss voyager which is a commision jobby, MM iron man Vi. will also be starting the 1/350 refit and the JJprise when it comes out.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I did manage to snag some replacement decals for my Limited Edition Voyager, along with the first major component in my planned lighted Enterprise-D, namely an old fiber optic E-D, for the lighting hardware (and when all is said and done, I'll have a spare E-D ).


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice. I asked if the customer wanted the landing struts and photoetch adding but they want it stock + lighting. pitty because the stand on the voyager models are so flimsy!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Yeah, that stand needs some rethinking.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

This is one of the most inspirational threads on HobbyTalk for many years. You guys are amazing. Sadly I didn't get anything finished in the last several years... I've been so busy at work. I guess all my creative juices have been going into the last 6-7 feature films I've worked on.

The now 1/350 TOS-E has really got me excited to finish a few kits and this year I'm committed to actually doing it. Scary stuff that...


----------

